

United colors of the blogosphere - tomazstolfa
http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2011/06/united_colors_of_the_blogosphere/

======
thristian
I wonder if the popularity of orange and blue is related to the orange/blue
colour fringing of most sub-pixel text-rendering algorithms.

~~~
cpeterso
Blue is a popular color in general and orange is blue's complementary color,
so they are often used together.

------
cpeterso
TL,DR: light backgrounds are in majority over dark backgrounds and most
popular colors are based on orange and blue.

~~~
user24
I infer from your tldr that your opinion is that this long blog post can be
condensed down to a single line conclusion, and that this is a commentary on
its (lack of) usefulness and depth.

However, we wouldn't have been know the conclusion without the analysis that
went into the blog post. It's interesting stuff for web designers, and to get
a general overview of the colour of the web.

If OTOH your tldr was not intended to imply that the blog post was superficial
or uninteresting then my rebuttal is unnecessary.

Either way, I find tldr's useful when made in earnest, and about complex
subject matter, but too often they are applied in a snarky way which adds
nothing. Also, HN should be the sort of place where nothing is too long to
read. If you can't be bothered to read it, go somewhere else.

~~~
bricestacey
Worse is the tldr is straight from the last paragraph (I only know because
that's all I read). Unuseful.

